# BB sale - talk me down!



## dixiedragon (Oct 27, 2014)

Got an NG shipment in last week. Ordered $200 from WSP yesterday. Now BB has a sale! Talk me down! (or not, LOL)


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 27, 2014)

Can't. Got in on it Friday. Got gold and merlot mica, merlot is on sale 20% off, got indigo powder at 25% off with the sale word autumnspice is it? Got salty mariner fo, tobacco bay leaf, black Amber and lavender, and lavender cedar (the lavender forest is to die for. So nice, soaps wonderful, so I'm totally curious how different lavender cedar is).

I'm a bad influence. Boo.


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 27, 2014)

You ARE a bad influence. I like that about  you.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 27, 2014)

Dang, until this post I didn't know there was a sale.  You are all enablers.  :smile:


----------



## Stacy (Oct 27, 2014)

When I buy supplies, I have to force myself not to look at the fragrance pages or the cost of my order doubles...or triples..or more...

I am rarely successful.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 27, 2014)

So, thoughts on these BB FO's
Chai Tea cybilla
Nag Champa
Patchouli
Sandalwood Vanilla

Not from the Spice sale:
crisp anjou pear - the sample last month was awesome
Pumpkin Lager - used this last year, bars still smell awesome
Mint cocoa from surplus page


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Oct 27, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> Dang, until this post I didn't know there was a sale.  You are all enablers.  :smile:



I'm with you.  I read "sale" and had clicked on the link before I had time to think about it!  LOL


----------



## DWinMadison (Oct 27, 2014)

Ok ladies....put your hands in the air and back SLOWLY away from the keyboard....no sudden moves.  I've got a hot glue gun, and I'm not afraid to use it.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 27, 2014)

dixiedragon said:


> So, thoughts on these BB FO's
> Chai Tea cybilla
> Nag Champa
> Patchouli
> ...


 
I would be interested in knowing thoughs on some of these as well.

I have heard that Pumpkin Lager is nice though haven't tried it.

I'm trying to stay away........haven't looked yet....


----------



## lovinglife (Oct 27, 2014)

When I made my first batch last year I had two FO's to choose from, now I have so many I can't begin to use them all, and what do I want to do???  BUY MORE!!  Somebody STOP ME!  oh yeah, husband already did that....


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 27, 2014)

All I know is I've been less than impressed with the 3 cybilla fragrances I've gotten. Can't lump it all in, I know, but I will probably never buy another cybilla again. I've wanted to see the vanilla sandalwood, but the mixed reviews have me second guessing. Let me know what you do!


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 27, 2014)

Unless the vanilla sandalwood changes in CP, I wouldn't recommend it.  To my nose, it just smelled like sweetened chemicals in M&P - I couldn't pick up any sandalwood - only some imitation vanilla extract.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 27, 2014)

All that I bought was only 47 bucks.

Just sayin'.

Probably better deal had I got more.....


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 27, 2014)

It shipped already too. They're usually slower. Hmm....


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 27, 2014)

snappyllama said:


> Unless the vanilla sandalwood changes in CP, I wouldn't recommend it.  To my nose, it just smelled like sweetened chemicals in M&P - I couldn't pick up any sandalwood - only some imitation vanilla extract.



The Scent Works had the most amazing sandalwood vanilla EVER, but I think it's out of stock and shows no sign of ever being restocked again. I'm hoarding what I have left, every drop..........just for me! Sorry not to be of more help, but I'm still mourning the loss of this fabulous FO. If they go under, I sure hope someone picks up this one.


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 27, 2014)

navigator9 said:


> The Scent Works had the most amazing sandalwood vanilla EVER, but I think it's out of stock and shows no sign of ever being restocked again. I'm hoarding what I have left, every drop..........just for me! Sorry not to be of more help, but I'm still mourning the loss of this fabulous FO. If they go under, I sure hope someone picks up this one.



Good to know!  I just got an order of a bunch of samples from Daystar - so I won't be able to try out another supplier until I use up some of those.  I'll keep my eye out for Scent Works resupplying it.  I've read that their FOs are high quality.

I love a good sandalwood, but the real-deal EO would eat up too much of my playtime budget for soap making. I have a tiny amount left of a perfume oil a co-worker brought me years ago from India and am hording it too.  It smells amazing and getting better with age.


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 27, 2014)

I was reading stories on Etiquette Hell, and an Indian poster shared the horrible story of sneaking into their garden while they were at work and chopping down and stealing their very old sandalwood tree!


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 27, 2014)

So, just ordered. And I added the lotus stamp. It is super pretty. NO idea what I'll do with it. I wanted the Batik molds, but for &%$# sake, I am SO SICK of paying $7 or $8 for a sheet of plastic that only holds 3 molds when it could EASILY hold more. It wastes space in my cabinet. The soap is that much harder to get out of the 3rd cavity b/c it it surrounded by plastic, vs the 1st two all nicely situated in the corners. Frankly, it's so irritating  that it significantly diminishes my enjoyment of the molds.


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 28, 2014)

dixiedragon said:


> So, just ordered. And I added the lotus stamp. It is super pretty. NO idea what I'll do with it. I wanted the Batik molds, but for &%$# sake, I am SO SICK of paying $7 or $8 for a sheet of plastic that only holds 3 molds when it could EASILY hold more. It wastes space in my cabinet. The soap is that much harder to get out of the 3rd cavity b/c it it surrounded by plastic, vs the 1st two all nicely situated in the corners. Frankly, it's so irritating  that it significantly diminishes my enjoyment of the molds.



I agree, I have the same complaint about some of the Milky Way molds that I have. I think they expect that you will buy an extra mold or two to get more cavities, but in the end all they do is annoy their customers into not buying from them again, because they feel like they've been ripped off. It's a shame.


----------



## judymoody (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh dear, why did you tell me that!?


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 29, 2014)

I actually wrote to BB about the 3-cavite molds. Here's their response:


> I'm so sorry you're disappointed with the three cavity molds! Part of the placement has to do with the machines that make them. I can assure you that four cavities would not fit on a mold of that size, but the entire mold would have to be made large. This would also up the price point.
> Though I completely understand your frustration!
> If you need anything else please let me know. Have a wonderful day



Nice of them to get back to me. But still not buying anymore 3 cavity molds!


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 29, 2014)

I won't purchase any 3 cavity molds either.    I am so very proud of myself though....I did not go to BB and purchase anything.   Such restraint.  Very rare.


----------



## newbie (Nov 7, 2014)

I hate Milky Way molds, no matter who you get them from. THey are all the same thing. They crack at the edges of the molds, the soaps don't come out cleanly, and they are just a PITA. Maybe M&Per's can use them more effectively, but I will never get a molded soap shape again.


----------



## sagehill (Nov 8, 2014)

navigator9 said:


> The Scent Works had the most amazing sandalwood vanilla EVER, but I think it's out of stock and shows no sign of ever being restocked again. I'm hoarding what I have left, every drop..........just for me! Sorry not to be of more help, but I'm still mourning the loss of this fabulous FO. If they go under, I sure hope someone picks up this one.


A lot of people on another forum, also mourning the loss of TSW, say that SC's is quite good... less sweet and perfumey than BB's, and stronger than MM's.


----------



## reinbeau (Nov 8, 2014)

SC equals Sweet Cakes?


----------



## Aline (Nov 9, 2014)

dixiedragon said:


> I actually wrote to BB about the 3-cavite molds. Here's their response:
> 
> I'm so sorry you're disappointed with the three cavity molds! Part of the placement has to do with the machines that make them. I can assure you that four cavities would not fit on a mold of that size, but the entire mold would have to be made large. This would also up the price point.
> Though I completely understand your frustration!
> ...



That sounds like rubbish to me. There is no reason I can see why their molds could not have 4 cavities instead of 3 and they would be more stable too.....


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 9, 2014)

dixiedragon said:


> I actually wrote to BB about the 3-cavite molds. Here's their response:
> 
> Nice of them to get back to me. But still not buying anymore 3 cavity molds!



Four cavities would have definitely fit on the last Milky Way mold I bought from BB, so I'm not buying that story! :roll:


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 9, 2014)

sagehill said:


> A lot of people on another forum, also mourning the loss of TSW, say that SC's is quite good... less sweet and perfumey than BB's, and stronger than MM's.



Thanks for the rec sagehill. I'll give that one a try. I had bought a bar of solid shampoo some years ago that had the most amazing fragrance. I went on a quest to find it. I can't tell you how many small bottles of sandalwood/vanilla I bought, with no luck. Until I got the one from the Scent Works. I recognized it immediately. I almost want to go into mourning when a supplier discontinues a FO that's a staple in my line, or just a personal favorite. If we had notice, we could stock up, but it doesn't work that way. Usually you're left with whatever you have in stock. I have about 12 ounces of that wonderful FO, and they're mine all mine! But I'll start my search for the next best sandalwood/vanilla with the one from Sweet Cakes. Thanks!


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 10, 2014)

Aline said:


> That sounds like rubbish to me. There is no reason I can see why their molds could not have 4 cavities instead of 3 and they would be more stable too.....


 
Me too! I had a Milky Way soap mold with horseshoes and 4 cavities. That mold finally died, so I bought the exact same design, but Crafter's Choice brand, and it also has FOUR cavities!


----------



## Aline (Nov 10, 2014)

dixiedragon said:


> Me too! I had a Milky Way soap mold with horseshoes and 4 cavities. That mold finally died, so I bought the exact same design, but Crafter's Choice brand, and it also has FOUR cavities!



I rest our case!

I get incensed when companies give me BS answers  Trying to learn to step away from the computer.....


----------



## rogue (Nov 13, 2014)

snappyllama said:


> Good to know!  I just got an order of a bunch of samples from Daystar - so I won't be able to try out another supplier until I use up some of those.  I'll keep my eye out for Scent Works resupplying it.  I've read that their FOs are high quality.
> 
> I love a good sandalwood, but the real-deal EO would eat up too much of my playtime budget for soap making. I have a tiny amount left of a perfume oil a co-worker brought me years ago from India and am hording it too.  It smells amazing and getting better with age.


A friend of mine found out I'm making soaps and pulled out of his pocket a half oz bottle of REAL sandalwood oil. He got it from the store where the local Muslim men an d women buy clothing and scented oils. OMG it is the real deal! Transported me back to my childhood and sweet sandalwood I remember. The store owner imports it.  I think I'm in trouble


----------

